# NormStrm posting as coupe-sport !!!!



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I've just been logged in and appear to be coupe-sport.

This is a test post to see who it posts as.

Things are getting very screwy..........

Norman


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm again can't appear to log out of coupe-sport :?

Will reboot to see what happens.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Back as me again...

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's happened to at least 4 people. Me twice. There's obviously a problem but Jae doesn't seem to be around. :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Not in the same topic but where has everyones TTOC symbol gone in the small avatars :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> It's happened to at least 4 people. Me twice. There's obviously a problem but Jae doesn't seem to be around. :wink:


Cheers Paul, see it's me this time :wink:

Really just wanted to check/test "who" I was....

Norman


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The moderator green stars have also gone....


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Everything reverted back to standard phpBB when Jae did an upgrade and so all the modifications that I installed when we first moved to phpBB have gone.
ya see... only now do you realise all the work that went into making the ******** appear and behave as it did :wink:

Jae has all the modifications I added to the site - he just needs to add them again (which isn't a simple exercise).


----------



## PammyV2 (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that why when looking at the who's online list it's not showing any mod's or admin even when they are online? These errors we're experiencing will eventually go then?

Does this explain the identity crisis people are having though? In my case for example, it began by turning me into diff people, now it's making me log on - shows me as being online but still has the log in page up and won't allow me to post etc? I couldn't log in at all yesterday and have just logged in now using my alter ego. :? I'm easily confused as it is and work is good enough at making me wonder who and why I am and even if I am. It's a bit worrying when other sources do it to you too :lol:

I have sent thre e-mails about it over the past week and not had any response 

Don't get me wrong - I do appreciate how much work is involved in keeping a forum like this running. Comments are only meant to be helpful.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:? .... i think this is me posting


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> :? .... i think this is me posting


R U sure :wink:

Yes it sure looks it.

Norman


----------

